# Olympus OMD in contrasty situations



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2013)

A lot of the time I shoot in fairly contrasty situations and am always concerned whether I can retain the highlights while getting good exposure on the important stuff.

This was with the Oly OMD and the Panasonic 12-35 (24-70 equivalent) shot at 30 mm (60 mm equivalent) f4 1/160 iso 640
The highlights were pulled in a bit and the shadows brightened a tiny bit.
I love the clean look from that sensor.
   After the final bit of setup tweaking (fully suppressing the post-shutter release of display in OVF so I never stop seeing the scene) it is about everything I want in a street shooter camera. It is light, fast to operate and, very importantly, inconspicuous.


----------



## ann (Oct 8, 2013)

is this the em5 or em1?

I have both and they are great fun


----------



## The_Traveler (Oct 8, 2013)

the 5.

I was thinking of getting the 1 as a second body for it's focus on moving targets (shooting sports) but.......

I may wait a generation.
Do you see a marked difference?


----------



## ann (Oct 8, 2013)

am just starting to tes.

I got the em1 as i will be traveling out of the country in dec for the whole month, and not in places that will be easy to call my dealer and have them overnight be something if i have issues.

Have done a bit of testing with focusing on moving subjects i.e. sports, as I found the em5 lacking in that area. The test was quick and dirty but the result are promising.
I say promising as I don't want to lead anyone astray.

However, I am selling off my d700 and all other nikon lens as I haven't used it in almost 2 years and am really enjoying m4/3 and the ease of use and weight.


----------

